# Question for Onpoint owners...



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Just wondering what their normal procedure is... I'm driving down to see them and meet them on Tuesday (Nov 23rd)...just want to see their operation and ask questions etc. I understand from e-mails back and forth with Kim that they have a litter due sometime in mid/late December.

If I do decide to proceed, will I give them a deposit when I'm there on Tuesday? Do they choose which puppy will be mine (I'm fine with that given their years as breeders...just wondering) or do I get to have any input in the choice of puppy?

Do I pay the rest when I pick up the puppy to come home?

What papers do I get when I get the puppy?

Just curious...

Thanks for any info...


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Toviz - There are many Onpoint V owners on this forum (I'm one of them). Kim's request isn't odd. Many breeders ask for a deposit as a commitment - I would confirm what their policy is on returning the deposit if you back out. You will receive some paperwork upon pick up of your nut-bar dog - (Spay/Neuter Dog Sales Agreement, CKC Purebreed Dog Cert, Vaccination Records etc.) Onpoint has been around the V scene breeding, training, and competing dogs for almost 3 decades - well respected and John is well known. You will be impressed with the operation. I hope you live close to Mallorytown - the drive from the GTA is a far one.

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any more questions.

G


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks G...

Nope...I live in Toronto so it will be quite a trek but I think I need to go down and see/meet them...I know they are experienced V breeders...great to have all that experience...

Appreciate your info...

I'm not at all averse to giving Kim a deposit...understandable...

I just have to make up my mind and get over my misgivings about whether or not I can handle such an active/intelligent dog...

Will let you know how the trip on Tuesday goes...

Cheers.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there! 

Mischa is also from Onpoint and we're in Davisville village - really close to you.
They pick the pup for you but you're welcome to advise of any traits that you prefer - especially physical ones. When we picked Mischa up, Kim told us that the litter, personlity wise was pretty much all the same. 

It really seems like you've done a lot of research on Vizslas and you're well informed. Fortunately you've got a few people in your area If you need any help, feel free to let us know.


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info...I'm really looking forward to the trip tomorrow and it is reassuring that there are so many Onpoint owners in the area...I'm SURE I'll be calling on you for advice...


----------



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

So how did it go??
We picked up Koda in May of this year. We got a lot of help from V owners on this forum. Feel free to chat


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Hockey Dog...

I did do a "Trip Report"...maybe you can find it...it was a great trip...what an impressive place John and Kim have...great folks...

I've put down a deposit and am now waiting for a female from one of their next 2 litters...

It was a lot of driving in one day but well worth it...

Cheers


----------

